# Wieviel würdet ihr zahlen?



## ichbinsnicht (9. August 2007)

Ich muss meinen etwas älteren Rechner unter Umständen bald verkaufen und mich würde interessieren ,wieviel ich dafür ungefähr noch erhalten könnte. (das Motherboard ist neu gekauft). Was würdet ihr sagen?

*CPU:* P4, 3 Ghz 
*Motherboard:* MSI PM8M-V
*Festplatte:* 120 GB IDE (2 Festplatten, 7200 U/Min) 
*CPU Kühler:*  Super Silent 4 Ultra TC
*RAM:* 1 GB DDR 2 RAM
*Grafikkarte:* Radeon 9600 TX
*DVD RW Laufwerk:* vorhanden
*DVD Laufwerk:* bei bedarf


----------



## d2wap (9. August 2007)

*meld
*sogar für einen anständigen Preis kaufen würd wenn ich nciht vor hätte mir einen ganz neuen High-End zu kaufen*

Du kannst dafür so ziemlich alles verlangen - nur ob es jemand kauft ist die andere Frage.
Gleichwertige PCs kosten bei eBay neu (also P4 3GH, 1 GB RAM 600W Netzteil, 320 GB HDD) ca. 300 Euro...
Du kannst daher sicher zwischen 200 und 300 Euro landen *denk


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

Mh... in anbetracht der Festplatte und der Grafikkarte halte ich 150 - 200€ für angemessen.


----------



## chenjung (22. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Mh... in anbetracht der Festplatte und der Grafikkarte halte ich 150 - 200€ für angemessen.



LOL? 

Wohl eher 250 - 400 € würde ich sagen.


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

Moin,

200€ bis 250€ sind drin. Nur mehr sicher net da er gebraucht ist. 
Eher aber Richtung 2 da man solche Rechner schon günstig bei Ebay (ca 280€) bekommt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. September 2007)

In anbetracht der Neupreise und die Zeit, die die Hardware in Benutzung war halte ich den Preis durchaus für angemessen.für 400€ bekommst du einen neuwertigen PC der eine ähnliche oder bessere Leistung hat.


----------

